

Founder Institute Expands to South America, Should Your Country Be Next? - gopalkamath
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/founders-institute-expands-to-south-america-should-your-country-be-next/

======
gopalkamath
Adeo Ressi’s incubator the Founder Institute is expanding to its fourth
continent, South America, with new local chapters opening in Bogata, Colombia
in April and Santiago, Chile in September. Closer to home, the Founder
Institute is also opening a new chapter in San Francisco, due to increasing
Bay Area demand. This will allow the incubator to run four semesters a year in
Silicon Valley, graduating more than 100 local companies...

